# Cat Folklore



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/2321/folklore.htm

This is an interesting little article. Most of you have probably already heard of some of these, but there were a few I had never seen before. I always laugh when I see a mention of bad luck when a black cat crosses your path. If that were true I would have nothing but bad luck! My cat is constantly right in front of my feet! :roll: 
Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks for that. I find cat folklore very interesting.


----------



## Larry Chamberlain (Aug 16, 2003)

Hi,
Thanks for posting that. I have certainly never read the one about the embalmed cats being sold as fertilizer before. Very interesting.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum, Larry Chamberlain! Another Londoner here!  

I'd heard about the embalmed cats being used for fertiliser, I think. It's a shame really.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Larry Chamberlain said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for posting that. I have certainly never read the one about the embalmed cats being sold as fertilizer before. Very interesting.


I had never heard about that either. Yuck


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Anyone who drowns a cat or hires a cat hit man *deserves* to be haunted! Those were interesting. Thanks.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I read in a book at PetSmart that the oldest living cat was like 36 years old! Wow! Sorry if this is a little off the subject. :roll:


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

36??? :shock: Most cats are lucky if they live to be half that age!


----------



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)

Very interesting. Now I want all my guests to kiss my cats when they come to visit. lol lol I once read that if a black cat adobts you it's GOOD luck.


----------

